# DingMonkey?



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

Soooo my dealership sold me on this DingMonkey service. I didn't know it was an external service when they told me about it; I'll admit I was disappointed when I found out otherwise.

Today I picked up a rock on the freeway, resulting in a fair amount of windshield damage, which is covered per the Protection Certificate I received from DM.

Web searches have yielded only a handful of real-world results, all negative. In addition, BBB lists two negative comments.

I'm trying to remain optimistic, they have been fairly responsive so far, so we'll see. I have an appointment at the auto glass place tomorrow, and wanted to see if anyone else has experiences with this company? Good or bad, anything you've got I wanna hear it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

brodie7838 said:


> ......DingMonkey service.....didn't know it was an external service when they told me about it; I'll admit I was disappointed when I found out otherwise.....


So you were not paying attention on something that was going to cost you money? 

What was the reason you wanted/needed this? How is t better than the insurance you are already paying for?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Keep us updated.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

What is this DingMonkey? Is it anything like the Trunk Monkey?


----------



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

.Ant said:


> What is this DingMonkey? Is it anything like the Trunk Monkey?



It's like a no-deductable insurance plan for minor dents, dings, scratches, windshield cracks, and rim scratches or gouges. The dealership partners with them, then sells it at the time of the sale of the vehicle. I don't know how much it ended up adding to my total, but it bumped the payment +$20 or so.

I travel on the freeway a lot, so I went ahead and got it. Do a web search and you'll find their website.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

General update: 
The crack spread overnight, it's well past 6" now, so the whole windshield must be replaced. Per the Protection Certificate, "_If the damaged windshield should need replacement because repairs would not allow it to function safely, the certificate holder should contact their comprehensive insurance providor for replacement. The Administrator will reimburse the registered owner the deductible portion of the comprehensive insurance policy (for windshield replacement claim) on the registered vehicle up to $250.00._"

Since the replacement and labor cost less than my deductible, I will end up paying for the replacement out of pocket and DingMonkey has told me they will cover $250.

So I guess we'll see next week. I've specifically requested ALL OEM parts from Safelite and won't settle for anything less.


----------



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

Haven't forgotten about this thread, just nothing new to report yet.


----------



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

So I finally got an opening in my schedule to get the windshield replaced... They scheduled it through Safelite, which replaced the cracked windshield with a brand new OEM VW one. DM covered the full cost of the replacement, which was above and beyond the agreement. I've decided to keep it, as it's mostly already paid for itself. 

So, thumbs up from me :thumbup:


----------



## mtoger (Jan 24, 2012)

what state is the Dingmonkey for that you are talking about, I remember something like that when i purchased my passat...
didnt get it.


----------



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in CO, I believe DM was in Texas?


----------



## DingMonkey (Mar 8, 2013)

*DingMonkey*

Dingmonkey, 6 pack of benefits, 100% positive on covered requests.

Your forum need to post in descending order on Google with the most recent post. The problem is when searching for our company name they see the first post or inquiry. Regardless of intentions, whether it be a positive or negative outcome, the majority expect or assume the worst. As you know, a large percentage of people only read the caption text google populates on the search results and the rest only read the top half of the page without reading and navigating through several pages revealing a 100% satisfaction experience. Please update messages so the most recent is posted revealed. As you can see, the results were positive and thankfully they posted a final good word adding DingMonkey went over and beyond the certificate coverage.


----------



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

DingMonkey said:


> Dingmonkey, 6 pack of benefits, 100% positive on covered requests.
> 
> Please update messages so the most recent is posted revealed. As you can see, the results were positive and thankfully they posted a final good word adding DingMonkey went over and beyond the certificate coverage.


Wat...


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

DingMonkey


----------



## brodie7838 (Dec 2, 2011)

I see that part, I just have no idea what he's talking about....


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

is dingmonkey run by dingbats ?


----------

